# KZ hobbies anyone ??



## 1kzwoman (Jan 13, 2014)

Home brewing, or Casita owners, beginning knife making?
I can't see pleasure in sewing but a New Castle clone that opens a discussion!


----------



## Jags (Jan 13, 2014)

1kzwoman said:


> beginning knife making?



Look up member @BobUrban.  Far from a beginner.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 13, 2014)

What is KZ? Kanzas?


----------



## Jags (Jan 13, 2014)

Kazakhstan - hence the need for beer and knives.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 13, 2014)

Adios Pantalones said:


> What is KZ? Kanzas?


I thought it was a series of motorcycles from Kawasaki (eg, KZ-1000).


----------



## BobUrban (Jan 13, 2014)

1KZW - around here we don't have hobbies - we have obsessions!!  Did you look at some of the freak amounts of firewood some of us yahoos have stored in our back yards  

As my father always said, "if it's worth doing - it is worth doing to excess!"

Thanks Jags


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 13, 2014)

Kalamazoo?


----------



## begreen (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Ashful (Jan 14, 2014)

Still a mystery... like how many licks it takes to get to the Tootsie Roll center of a Tootsie Pop.


----------



## Utilitrack (Jan 14, 2014)

Adios Pantalones said:


> What is KZ? Kanzas?


Methinks that OP's username is One Crazy Woman.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh, crazy hobbies.
I once shaved with cheez Wiz (I actually did. Toothpaste one time too. I uhhh- don't recommend it)


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 14, 2014)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Oh, crazy hobbies.
> I once shaved with cheez Wiz (I actually did. Toothpaste one time too. I uhhh- don't recommend it)



Hmm never thought of that, I usually just get more crackers.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 14, 2014)

This all reminds me of a saying


----------



## Jags (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## 1kzwoman (Jan 14, 2014)

OK OK KZ is many things...klx250sf close on motorcycle, & hobbies that are at least unique. If you knew how many times I be heard your crazy lady at 50+.
Sorry for delay


----------



## 1kzwoman (Jan 14, 2014)

Inglenook sounded like a specific stove name to me . I hadn't expected thread bounce to it


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm really confused by all of this.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jan 14, 2014)

Lmao. ..
Who's on first?...


----------



## 1kzwoman (Jan 14, 2014)

Add SR556 + /reloading to  the knives, beer, motorcycle hobbies list.
Sounds like a Marine's Mom


----------



## Jags (Jan 15, 2014)

Or a "Hells angel".


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 15, 2014)

I've honestly been considering knitting for those sitting on the couch times. It's less of a mess than my other hobbies and you can take it anywhere. If I don't stay busy most of the time, I feel guilty.


----------



## BobUrban (Jan 15, 2014)

AP - work on hats!  I would consider buying/bartering for a hand made wool toque - made by a member


----------



## Jags (Jan 15, 2014)

I can see it now:


----------



## BobUrban (Jan 15, 2014)

The hat Jags posted was not what I had in mind


----------



## Jags (Jan 15, 2014)

Maybe:


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 15, 2014)

Me in my Cthulhu ski hat- no, I didn't knit this


----------



## BobUrban (Jan 15, 2014)

A hat similar to that will work in wool but I will grow my own face shield if needed

The Jags2 hat  not the squid


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 15, 2014)

I do macrame (knottting), but no potted plant holders. Pretty much anything but potted plant holders. I do needle hitching on bottles, long form turk's heads for tool handles and hiking sticks, various traditional sailor knots like flat celtic knot mats (plaits). I do some spool knitting to make sinnets for hemp and bead jewelry...same technique as making hats, smaller forms. I think any moderately handy person can pick up the technique in short order, but the process is still failry time consuming. KNotting is not a krazy hobby. Pretty mellow actually.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 15, 2014)

Delta-T said:


> KNotting is not a krazy hobby. Pretty mellow actually.



Not the way I plan on doing it. Extreme knitting. Maybe even yarn bombing


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 15, 2014)

thats just ridiculous


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 15, 2014)

i did not do this


----------



## Ashful (Jan 15, 2014)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Not the way I plan on doing it. Extreme knitting. Maybe even yarn bombing


I like the bumper cozy.

"Did you remember to remove the headlight covers?"


----------



## Jags (Jan 15, 2014)

Ummm...speechless.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 15, 2014)

jatoxico said:


> I'm really confused by all of this.


 

You're not the only one.

And by the way . . . the kid with the beard looks a bit like my Amish neighbors.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 15, 2014)

If I had more free time, and an actual set of cajones- I'd do extreme ironing, I think


----------



## 1kzwoman (Jan 15, 2014)

Haha what a wonderful humorous group!
Thank you ! Just great


----------



## 1kzwoman (Jan 15, 2014)

Jags said:


> Or a "Hells angel".



5440, member: 766"]Or a "Hells angel".[/quote]
I think I will take that as a compliment as I raised both a Marine and a bit o hell


----------



## begreen (Jan 15, 2014)

Combine Demolition Derby Driving is right up your alley Jags.


----------



## Jags (Jan 15, 2014)

Bahaha. I am from the Midwest. We call that "harvest time".


----------



## 1kzwoman (Jan 15, 2014)

Deltaost: 1635548 said:
			
		

> I do macrame (knottting), but no potted plant holders. Pretty much anything but potted plant holders. I do needle hitching on bottles, long form turk's heads for tool handles and hiking sticks, various traditional sailor knots like flat celtic knot mats (plaits). I do some spool knitting to make sinnets for hemp and bead jewelry...same technique as making hats, smaller forms. I think any moderately handy person can pick up the technipotted plant holders. Pretty much anything but potted plant holders. I do needle hitching on bottles, long form turk's heads for tool handles and hiking sticks, various traditional sailor knots like flat celtic knot mats (plaits). I do some spool knitting to make sinnets for hemp and bead jewelry...same technique as making hats, smaller forms. I think any moderately handy person can pick up the technique in short order, but the process is still failry time consuming. KNotting is not a krazy hobby. Pretty mellow actually.



That sounds interesting. Do you work only with cordage or also leather& horsehair. There are some beautiful knots . Fantastic amount of history in them too


----------



## aussiedog3 (Jan 15, 2014)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I've honestly been considering knitting for those sitting on the couch times. It's less of a mess than my other hobbies and you can take it anywhere. If I don't stay busy most of the time, I feel guilty.


You may be a little bit Dutch with that guilt of not keeping busy working on something.
Hope I'm safe saying that.  Dutch here too.


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 16, 2014)

1kzwoman said:


> That sounds interesting. Do you work only with cordage or also leather& horsehair. There are some beautiful knots . Fantastic amount of history in them too


paracord is all the rage these days so I do a good bit of work with that, hemp, cotton....pretty much anything . Some smaller datail stuff I do in cord for window blinds. I've done some stuff with leather, but no horsehair. A good bit of the knowledge I have was gained through books on leather braiding and horse tack and some of the braiding only really shows its beauty when you work with a flat medium that shows twisting or has 2 distict faces (hair side and flesh side).


----------



## Ehouse (Jan 16, 2014)

aussiedog3 said:


> You may be a little bit Dutch with that guilt of not keeping busy working on something.
> Hope I'm safe saying that.  Dutch here too.




I'm Dutch, and I'm lazier'n a three toed sloth!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 16, 2014)

Not Dutch. My dad was a "work til you die" guy, so I picked a bit of that up!


----------



## 1kzwoman (Jan 16, 2014)

Delta-T said:


> paracord is all the rage these days so I do a good bit of work with that, hemp, cotton....pretty much anything . Some smaller datail stuff I do in cord for window blinds. I've done some stuff with leather, but no horsehair. A good bit of the knowledge I have was gained through books on leather braiding and horse tack and some of the braiding only really shows its beauty when you work with a flat medium that shows twisting or has 2 distict faces (hair side and flesh side).


There must be demand as locally we have had repeated theft of horse tail ie scissor cut and have seen reports of same elsewhere


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 16, 2014)

1kzwoman said:


> There must be demand as locally we have had repeated theft of horse tail ie scissor cut and have seen reports of same elsewhere


who knew there was an underground market for stolen horse hair?
shady peeps in dark alleys with trenchcoats full of horsehair.....<in hushed tones> "hey buddy, lookin for some sweet mane?"...which means something completely different in Colorado these days.


----------



## 1kzwoman (Jan 16, 2014)

Last summer the smoke blowing in to my area was said to be from Colorado wild fires.
I think it may have a new explanation and perfume this summer


----------



## Ehouse (Jan 17, 2014)

Delta-T said:


> who knew there was an underground market for stolen horse hair?
> shady peeps in dark alleys with trenchcoats full of horsehair.....<in hushed tones> "hey buddy, lookin for some sweet mane?"...which means something completely different in Colorado these days.




I'll wager it's going for fiddle bows.


----------

